# Need help dating this bike



## Roman's Restorations (Jul 25, 2022)

Any help dating this bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2022)

1920's is a guess. Some better pics would help. Is this an estate sale or auction?


----------



## Roman's Restorations (Jul 25, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> 1920's is a guess. Some better pics would help. Is this an estate sale or auction?



I bought it online auction,  I tried loading pictures but it keeps saying file is to large. 
I will get more pictures when I get home.


----------



## Roman's Restorations (Jul 25, 2022)

Roman's Restorations said:


> Any help dating this bike?
> 
> View attachment 1668876
> 
> View attachment 1668877


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2022)

Kinda looking like about a 1918 Davis product to me with stuff changed out to include seat, pedals, stem/bars. and wheelset? Of course been housepainted and missing dropstand. Not really in my wheelhouse though so @Goldenindian @New Mexico Brant what you guys say? V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 25, 2022)

Looks like a Corbin rear coaster brake hub.

Also, looks to have been lightly-pitted once, before sand blasting and refinishing.


----------



## Roman's Restorations (Jul 25, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Looks like a Corbin rear coaster brake hub.



It says Corbin Duplex on it.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 25, 2022)

Yep 1918 Davis made. Cool badge. Heavy duty fork, deep drop side fenders. Thanks for sharing with the Cabe.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 25, 2022)

Roman's Restorations said:


> I bought it online auction,  I tried loading pictures but it keeps saying file is to large.
> I will get more pictures when I get home.



You need a camera with less pixels.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 25, 2022)

circa 1911


----------



## Roman's Restorations (Jul 30, 2022)

Goldenindian said:


> Yep 1918 Davis made. Cool badge. Heavy duty fork, deep drop side fenders. Thanks for sharing with the Cabe.



Would they have had Davis make this for them or did someone else stick this badge on it?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 30, 2022)

Roman's Restorations said:


> Would they have had Davis make this for them or did someone else stick this badge on it?



Retailers would buy bikes from a manufacturer, in this case Davis, and affix their own badge. V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 31, 2022)

Could not find much on Kruse & Bahlmann hardware company of Cincinnati, but did find a Davis _*Autobike*_ on a thread from 2015. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/harley-on-ebay.79898/

“*Autobike*” sure is a cool sounding badge, and if a badge fits a refurbished bicycle, then one might assume that it may have been original to the bike?

Apparently, K&B was a distributor of *Revere* rubber tires about 1919, but in 1920 or so, leased some of its space to *Goodyear* tire company.
Not sure how much longer K&B would have lasted?


----------

